
How WeWork's “Fiasco” Could Threaten Silicon Valley's Rich and Powerful - AndrewBissell
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/9/24/20882174/wework-adam-neumann-softbank-ipo
======
randomerr
Before you put a dime into a business look for the paper. If they can't supply
it run like hell. If they have no plan for profit for at least 3 years don't
invest. There are some many IPO's filing were the CEO walks away with golden
parachute of $50 million whether it succeeds or fails. Its not just Silicon
Valley. I've seen it recently in exercise equipment and office space rental.

